# Has anyone been prescribed lubion?



## Dee28 (Jul 17, 2013)

hi everyone, i'll be starting IVF number two in August and I've discussed extra LP support with my consultant as my first IVF I didn't get to test date and my period started 10dp3dt, I also didn't make it to test date on one of my IUI's last year.  My consulted mentioned gestone injections but the thought of the injections is really hideous, especially as I'd have to do them myself in the leg due to hubby working away a lot. I've injected in my legs before and its sooo painful  

My consultant didn't mention lubion, i've found out about it from googling - has anyone been prescribed it instead of gestone?  Any thoughts? I think it might be even more expensive than gestone so I'm wondering if it can be taken every other day or similar as a top up to the crinone or cyclogest.

Any thoughts welcome. Thanks xx


----------



## warriorwoman (Jan 6, 2014)

I had Gestone for 3 failed rounds of fresh IVF over a year. Like most things on this journey you do get used to it, but 18 months on from my last Gestone injection I can still sometimes feel the pain in my backside! If your hospital offers a nurse-administered injection service (IRRC it was £10 per injection at Hammersmith) I would seriously pay it for the 14 days until OTD as it minimises the vicious bruising you can get. If you get a BFP it could be expensive though - £70 a week for 10 weeks plus the injections themselves does mount up.

This last round I was on Lubion and I loved the fact that it was subcutaneous and could be easily self-administered into my thigh. It does sting a bit, but nothing like Gestone. As you've discovered however, it costs a fortune. I got my BFP and it cost £140 a week until I was discharged from the Lister at 10 weeks, but if I'd been more organised I could have saved 30% by buying it from Healthcare at Home.


----------



## Fairycake34 (Jul 30, 2013)

I know that this is a bit of an old post but I have been prescribed lubion from my clinic.

The clinic gave me them for £100 a box/a week but then suggested I go to my GP. So my GP prescribed me one weeks worth, whilst he talked to some prescription people to see if he can give me anymore.

But he said if he couldn't (because its so expensive), he could give me a private prescription (for free, unlike my clinic that would charge me £25 a private prescription). And then that would be £55 a box/week apparently.

My progesterone tripled after a few days worth of using this (along with 2 x cyclogest which my GP prescribed no problem) so I am feeling a lot happier to be using it xx


----------

